# traits,,,



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Do certain bloodlines have any certain characteristics? I know you cannot tell a bloodline by looking at a dog, I'm trying to word it correctly, I don't want it to come out wrong. Like say for example a certain bloodline throws bigger dogs, smaller dogs, different head size ect.

Does that make any sense what I'm trying to say?

Like if someone said, I want a APBT on the smaller side, not too big of a head ect can you point them in a certain direction to bloodlines that will produce that look?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

heya, dm I moved this for ya..

be interested to hear some replies...


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Yall!!!!!!!!!!! Aint nobody gonna answer this woman's question?

All the dogfolks on here and not 1 reply...cmon man!

I'll try diesel..the answer is yes to the first part...

Certain strains or bloodlines which ever do have certain traits..

Eli dogs are known for their gameness and mouth.

Bolio dogs such as the great gr ch andy capp were known for their mouth also.
Snooty dogs were known to be late starters but could pace them selves..

Butkus dogs down from gr ch buck were said to be smart and ruff..

And so on and so on...
All this is history and each dog i mentioned is rip.

Now the head thing eh...small dogs small heads..

I guess that would be more along the lines of confo stuff maybe..

But all my dogs are small from small parents..
Rascal's dad is 45 otc he's about the biggest...
I hope rascal dont get that big!!!! But time will tell..

Ima sure someone will clik in here and give you alil more insight..


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol thanks welder 

When you say mouth what exactly do you mean?

This kinda stuff is really starting to interest me.

And what would be the difference between like honeybunch and jeep? Isn't jeep the son of honeybunch?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yo I got one. To answers best IMO. You don't really see to many physical traits in families. People say red boy jocko or eli. Well those to me are closer described as families since they come to line bred dogs 

Okay so more so a bloodline is better something coming from the group of people of breeders. In this instance you can almost pick out traits. For instance I pointed out I have a plowboy's bitch. Well the dogs bred from this group of folks all for the most part are wellbalanced rangy dogs. With great bone in the front. Smart dogs and most you see from the same folks are simular. 

I have a good freind that runs simular bred redboy turtle buster dogs so same blood but the tend to be a shorter lnfer looking dog with more bone and head size. Same blood different look. 

So to me you can almost telk were the dog come from if you know the men who had hands on em and what they look for in a dog.

Does that make sence?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes that makes perfect sense actually. Thank you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

It is really easy in conformation, ring to see how the breeder interprets the standard. So and so brings his dog in the all have decent back end but bad front. Or this chick has doge that are long bodied.

In working dogs it harder to see you got watch em work to know what kind of dof the owner likes. Barnstormers or hard strong dogs. Or the like em fast stong and endurant. Then you have the fancier that keep a little of everything cause in his mind of romantics he thinks he can pull it all together and have a balance of all... a dog or line of dogs that has all the athletic ability to excel in any event. Balance and structured well enogh to be a long lasting freind for a long time ...


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

I knew rudy would clear up my mess....lol

i think i'll answer your mouth question in a pm...if thats ok...


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah for sure. Lonzo dogs almost look like Staffy bulls or Ambullies sometimes  they are thick dogs for sure! Or can be  
Some bloodlines are known for having hard mouths, others for having short wind, etc. some are hotter than others, etc. 
some lines just have a certain look! Lol Bolio dogs have this certain face, same witht the Sorrells dogs...


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

my buddy the guy teaches me most what I know bout dog has cross of rb/tb/colby dogs. But they look more like thick thick staffy bulls lol. 

Coach bolio and sorrels dog may have the simular looks cause of how closely related their foundation dogs are.

Want a good example look up the ivecto or crabbs dog they have distimct look to them.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

welder said:


> I knew rudy would clear up my mess....lol
> 
> i think i'll answer your mouth question in a pm...if thats ok...


Lol yes please answer it. You guys keep saying heavy mouth or mouthy and I have no idea what ya mean. I feel so clueless

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

This was a good thread. I was wondering the same thing but, didn't want the you can't tell without a pedigree answer. It is interesting to know the different goals of different bloodlines


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah any time some one looks at a dog and says man that is a ofrn dog well it still just a guesss. But if you are truley familar with a family of dogs you cam see traits you know those folks like to have so some whay recognize them.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Yeah any time some one looks at a dog and says man that is a ofrn dog well it still just a guesss. But if you are truley familar with a family of dogs you cam see traits you know those folks like to have so some whay recognize them.


Speaking of OFRN, they are not known to be hard mouthed, but can beat a hard mouthed dog. Long on wind and gameness. Generals in the pit. Virtually improve any line of dogs when crossed.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

From what I seen and it ain't much you throw red bow in with ofrn and you got pretty good animal. But to me itbsame throw redboy in to any line and you got a well rounded animal. So guess I see redboy the way you see the oldfamily


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> From what I seen and it ain't much you throw red bow in with ofrn and you got pretty good animal. But to me itbsame throw redboy in to any line and you got a well rounded animal. So guess I see redboy the way you see the oldfamily


It has to be that OFRN blood (Ross' Red Devil) in Redboy


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes yes we all know the OFRN arguement as to what makes red boy dogs great lol. Has to be the ofrn...


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Yes yes we all know the OFRN arguement as to what makes red boy dogs great lol. Has to be the ofrn...


:thumbsup:I couldn't help myself:woof:


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Haha no orobleman seen you and Stan have that talk more then once lol. I don't know what the truth behind RB is I know what my main sorce of info for the dog says and choose to beleive it. Cause byost accounts it is working out well...


----------

